# Connect Power Query to Access database password protected



## mttwss (Dec 22, 2020)

I am trying to connect Power Query to a password protected MS Access database .accdb but cannot. Need help!


----------



## zweifuss (Dec 26, 2020)

This has the info you need:
OleDb.Query - PowerQuery M | Microsoft Docs
With database password - Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0 - ConnectionStrings.com
The same should be possible with ODBC, but I haven't found it.


----------



## mttwss (Dec 26, 2020)

zweifuss said:


> This has the info you need:
> OleDb.Query - PowerQuery M | Microsoft Docs
> With database password - Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0 - ConnectionStrings.com
> The same should be possible with ODBC, but I haven't found it.



Trying to utilize the connection string referenced but I still get prompted for Username and Password. My .accdb is password protected but there is no username. I have tried using "Admin" but that does not work for username prompt.

thanks
Matt


----------



## zweifuss (Dec 27, 2020)

mttwss said:


> Trying to utilize the connection string referenced but I still get prompted for Username and Password. My .accdb is password protected but there is no username. I have tried using "Admin" but that does not work for username prompt.
> 
> thanks
> Matt


Not too surprising. Probably you need to include the correct system database (file name may be system.mdw) and you must specify a user and password also. Default is admin and empty password.
Or use an AD-group and NTFS ACLs to protect the database from unauthorized access and undo the encryption. Access security can be broken anyway. It's more legal protection than anything substantial.


----------

